# new here !! i drive a pulsar N12 1984



## tengfoong (Jul 9, 2008)

hi all ,

just wanna ask some few questions

my N12 uses a E15 block which have a turbo before

but it is using a carburetter now

is that possible by just taking off the turbo system and making it carb N/A


:fluffy:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It can be done, but the turbo engine may have used a lower compression piston and probably a differant camshaft, which might make the engine a bit of a "dog" compared to a regular E15. The turbo version had a whole lot more sensors and plumbing than the non-turbo version, as well. The turbo N12's were fairly rare and I believe every one I worked on was black. They were more prone to driveability issues and oil leaks, it seemed. They were pretty quick and it's a shame that someone decided to convert it rather than fix it properly.


----------



## tengfoong (Jul 9, 2008)

*awww*

disappointed ,
but thank you for the information ~
:newbie:

anyone have wide body arches as used on le mans race for pulsar ?
seen once on a very old picture .


----------

